
Using vi key bindings in bash and zsh - geekfactor
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/using-vi-key-bindings-in-bash-and-zsh/193?tag=rbxccnbtr1
======
geekfactor
Many hackers are "returning to vim" nowadays.

I'm working on the transition myself, and this is one more step in going cold
turkey.

------
Zpirate
Properly using vi , especially the macros feature, will save you from carpal
tunnel syndrome. Typing "set -o vi" first thing in bash will save your sanity.

